# Day of the (more or less) unknown composers



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

For me, today is the day of the (more or less) unknown composers. If you want to participate, there you are. Post your listenings, please.

I begin with this:

Angelo Ragazzi (1680-1750): Concerto à 4 con Ripieni

played by l SoIisti Partenopei


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Next one:

Maddalena Laura Lombardini (1745-1818): Concerto di Violino con' Diversi Istrumenti Obbligati

played by AngéIica Gámez (violin); Orquesta Sinfónica Nacional de Colombia conducted by Lina GonzáIez Granados


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Do you mean all in that time line?


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Musicaterina said:


> For me, today is the day of the (more or less) unknown composers. If you want to participate, there you are. Post your listenings, please.
> 
> I begin with this:
> 
> Angelo Ragazzi (1680-1750)...


What a coincidence! I listened to the Ragazze Quartet yesterday evening and looked up the name. First time I'd come across him.


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

I mean all more or less unknown composers - whether from the baroque, the viennese classical, the romantic era or which era ever...  the main thing is that they are quite unknown (and because of this rarely played)


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

hammeredklavier said:


> *Franz Ignaz von Beecke* (28 October 1733 - 2 January 1803) was a classical music composer born in Wimpfen am Neckar, Germany. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franz_Ignaz_von_Beecke
> Von Beecke served in the Bavarian Dragoon Regiment of Zollern from 1756, during which time he fought in the Seven Years' War. He served with distinction and was promoted to Captain. He was known at the time chiefly for his great skill in playing the harpsichord, although he composed a wide range of music as well, having studied with Christoph Willibald Gluck. He died in Wallerstein, Germany.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold - Piano Concerto No.3 in A-major (c. 1812)


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Hélène Liebmann: Cello Sonata in B-Flat Major, Op.11

played by Thomas Blees (violoncello) and Maria Bergmann (pianoforte)


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

"I thought to myself, 'May thy pure and peaceful spirit hover around me, dear Haydn! If I can ever become like thee, peaceful and guileless, in all matters none on earth has such deep reverence for thee as I have.' (Sad tears fell from my eyes, and we went on.)" 
[P.138 from 'Franz Schubert: A Biography' by Henry Frost]


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Johann Peter Pixis - Concerto for piano, violin & strings in F-sharp minor


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Pasquale Pericoli: Sonata Nº 1 in B flat Major, for Violoncello

played by Federico Bracalente (violoncello) and Nicola Procaccini (harpsichord)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Jean Barrière: Sonata in C minor for Violoncello & B.c No.6 Book II


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Alphons Diepenbrock*: _Hymnen an Die Nacht_ (1899)


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Johann Bernhard Bach: Ouverture-Suite in G major

played by the ensemble "L'Acheron" conducted by François Joubert-Caillet


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Johann Bernhard Bach: Ouvertüre Nr. 1, D-Dur

played by the Neue Hofkapelle Osnabrück


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

W.F.Bach: Concerto in F minor for Harpsichord, strings and B.C.


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Johann Ludwig Bach (1677- 1731): Suite in C major

played by the Freiburger Barockorchester conducted by Thomas Hengelbrock


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Johann Ludwig Bach (1677-1731): Missa sopra 'Allein Gott in der Höh sei Ehr'

played by Ex Tempore (ensemble); Florian Heyerick (conductor)


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Francesco Corselli: Missa Ave maris stella

Chorus: Orchestra of New Spain, chorus

Orchestra: Orchestra of New Spain

Conductor: George Wilkins


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Nicola Porpora: Concerto in G major for Violoncello, Strings & B.c


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> Nicola Porpora: Concerto in G major for Violoncello, Strings & B.c


My favourite work by Nicola Porpora


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Henry Heron


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

William Croft


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

John Redford


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

John Bennet


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Antonio Caldara: Cello Sonatas


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Daniel Purcell


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sainte Colombe (1640-1700) Concertos for Two Viola da Gamba


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Christopher Gibbons


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Charles Burney


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Johann Gottlieb Naumann (1741-1801): Te Deum

Chor der Staatsoper Dresden (vocal); Staatskapelle Dresden (ensemble); Herbert Blomstedt (conductor)


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Musicaterina said:


> Johann Gottlieb Naumann (1741-1801): Te Deum
> Chor der Staatsoper Dresden (vocal); Staatskapelle Dresden (ensemble); Herbert Blomstedt (conductor)


"The journey to northern Germany in 1789 provided Mozart with several opportunities to engage with sacred music. Writing to Constanze from Dresden on 16 April 1789, the composer wrote: 
Montags den 13ten, nachdem wir bey Neumanns frühstück genommen hatten gingen wir alle nach Hof in die Kapelle, die Messe war vom Naumann |: welcher sie selbst dirigirte :| - sehr Mittelmäßig; - wir waren in einem oratoire der Musik gegenüber...
There seems no way of identifying which of Naumann's masses was heard that day, as it was not customary in Dresden to note performance dates on the parts. Johann Gottlieb Naumann (1741-1801), Oberhofkapellmeister in Dresden since 1786, had a complex working method in which individual movements of a work would be sometimes be revised and disparate parts assembled together to produce "new" masses.
Mozart's low opinion of Naumann was evidently not shared by Thomaskantor Doles in Leipzig. To mark his resignation from the post in 1789, Doles produced a sacred cantata, Ich komme vor dein Angesicht, which was published the following year with a dedication to his "würdigsten Gönner und Freunde" Mozart and Naumann. The print includes an extensive preface by Doles on the nature and purpose of church music that Mozart presumably read: a copy of the cantata, possibly sent from Leipzig, is listed in Mozart's estate. According to an anonymous report in Reichardt's Berlinischen Musikalischen Zeitung of 1805, Mozart's visit to Leipzig in 1789 was marked on 22 April by an hour-long performance by the composer on the organ of the Thomaskirche, with Doles and the church's organist Görner assisting with registration. Mozart is also supposed to have improvised on the chorale Jesu meine Zuversicht."
[P.178~179 from 'Mozart and the Practice of Sacred Music' by David Ian Black]


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Franz Xaver Richter: Kemptener Te Deum in D-major (1742)

Chorus: Camerata Vocale Günzburg

Orchestra: Johann Christian Bach-Akademie Köln

Conductor: Jürgen Rettenmaier


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Franz Christoph Neubauer: Cantata - Der Herr ist würdig

Baritone: Klaus Mertens

Chorus: Kantorei der Schlosskirche Weilburg

Orchestra: Capella Weilburgensis

Conductor: Doris Hagel


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Gottfried Heinrich Stölzel: Te Deum (a Te Deum sung in German)

Ute Schulze [soprano]
Schirin Partowi [alto]
Andreas Post [tenot]
Klaus Mertens [bass]
Rainer Johannes Homburg [conductor]

Handel's Company 
Kammerchor Der Marien-Kantorei Lemgo


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Johann Evangelist Brandl (1760 - 1837): Te Deum in D-major (1788)

Soprano: Johannes Pohl
Alto: Simon Schnorr
Tenor: Anton Rosner
Bass: Panito Iconomuo

Chorus: Tölzer Knabenchor

Orchestra: Convivium Musicum München

Conductor: Gerhard Schmidt-Gaden


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Another Te Deum, this time by Giovanni Battista Martini

Soprano: Iris-Anna Deckert
Alto: Alex Potter
Bass: Manfred Bittner

Chorus: Ensemble Cantissimo

Orchestra: L'arpa festante

Conductor: Markus Utz


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Franz Danzi: Cello Concerto in in A major

played by Thomas Blees (violoncello) and the Rundfunkorchester Hannover des NDR conducted by Willy Steiner


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Carl Stamitz: Concerto for Cello in A Major

played by Thomas Blees (violoncello) and the Württemberg Chamber Orchestra conducted by Jörg Faerber


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Johann Stamitz: Missa Solemnis in D-major (c. 1750)

Soprano: Monika Frimmer
Alto: Sylvia Schlüter
Tenor: Harry van Berne
Bass: Tom Sol

Chorus: Alsfelder Vokalensemble

Orchestra: Barockorchester Bremen

Conductor: Wolfgang Helbich


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Jan Antonín Koželuh: Missa Pastoralis in D-major

Salome Losova, Soprano
Yvona Skvarova, Alto)
Miroslav Svejda, Tenor
Miroslav Podskalsky, Bass

Chorus: Prague Radio Mixed Choir

Orchestra: Prague Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Václav Jan Tomásek: Missa solemnis, Op 81

Chorus: Kühn Mixed Chorus

Orchestra: Prague Chamber Orchestra

Conductor: Pavel Kühn


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Philipp Heinrich Erlebach (1657-1714) - Ouverture No. 5


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Johann Gottlieb Janitsch: Quartet in C minor for Flute, Oboe, Viola & B.c


----------



## AaronSF (Sep 5, 2021)

Gabriel Dupont (1878-1914), is my current favorite forgotten composer, who died way too young from tuberculosis. Here are ten delightful piano pieces from his collection "La maison dans les dunes" (1907-09); the final piece, "Houles" (at 38:48) is particularly interesting:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Leopold Kozeluch - Clarinet Concerto No.2 in E-flat major


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Alexandre Levy (1864-1892) was a Brazilian composer, pianist and conductor.

Work: Symphony in E-minor (1888)

Mov.I: Largo - Allegro molto 00:00
Mov.II: Andante 09:09
Mov.III: Scherzo (allegro vivo) 13:29
Mov.IV: Allegro molto vivo 17:38

Orchestra: Orquesta Filarmonia

Conductor: Paulo Maron


----------



## Doublestring (Sep 3, 2014)

Guitar composers: Roland Dyens, Nikita Koshkin, Armand Coeck, Moreno Torroba, Leo Brouwer, Gaspar Sanz, Johann Kaspar Mertz...

Women: Cécile Chaminade, Amy Beach, Germaine Tailleferre, Louise Farrenc, Rebecca Clarke, Francesca Caccini, Maria Szymanowska...

Other: Wilhelm Stenhammar, Jon Leifs, Domenico Cimarosa, Akira Miyoshi






Akira Miyoshi - Marimba Concerto (starts at 16:00)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Farina Sonata detta la Polaca


----------

